# Quill threaded to threadless adapter?



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I have seen a few of the adapters that let you run a modern-style stem on a 1" threaded fork, but I don't know anyone that uses one. Do they work well? Reliability is my main concern. I'm not concerned with weight.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They work just fine... I've used them on a couple of bikes with zero issues..


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, they are 100% reliable. The adapter basically turns a threadless stem into a quilled stem.
The only thing is, if you're concerend about aesthetics, this can clash with nice lugged classic frames.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

roadfix said:


> Yes, they are 100% reliable. The adapter basically turns a threadless stem into a quilled stem.
> The only thing is, if you're concerend about aesthetics, this can clash with nice lugged classic frames.


Yeah. I'm not sure how it will look. I still have the quill and everything off my bike, but since they aren't that expensive I may just order it and see how it looks when I get the bike put back together.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Colnago Master Olympic with quill adapter for your consideration.

I dont understand the comments about them messing with the aesthetics of a lugged steel frame. Using that logic all steel frames should be running 1" threaded headsets and quill stems?!?!?


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm doing the opposite. I'm going with an adapter that will allow me to use a quill stem with a modern 1.125" frame. Either way, whatever works for you.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

FTR- 
I'm wrestling with this same issue now on my current Retro Modern project. I do like my OS bars for shape and stiffness, but my current 3T threadless stem looks like a horse in a pony show on it. It looks out of place due to it's hulkiness against the thinner steel tubing of the frame. I've considered a smaller looking threadless like a Thomson X2 or something in silver....similar to what you have on your bike. Yours looks good. I think part of it might be the black threadless stems that scream new-school. I don't know. I put my old chromed ITM Eclipse quill stem on just to look at it and aesthetically, it looks dang good. Proportioned and streamlined. I may pass on the OS bar need based on the looks of the whole setup.

brewster


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

IAmCosmo said:


> I have seen a few of the adapters that let you run a modern-style stem on a 1" threaded fork, but I don't know anyone that uses one. Do they work well? Reliability is my main concern. I'm not concerned with weight.


If you're not concerned about weight, stick with the quill. Lugged steel frames just look better that way.

Granted, on my lugged steel Falcon I went 1" threadless, but that was to save weight. Substituting a carbon fork for the steel, an FSA Orbit headset, a decent stem and my old Scott Lite Flite bars for a Cinelli 1A stem and 66-44 bars, I carved darn near a pound and a half off the front end. But I was going for a "retro-mod" for riding purposes, not a restoration. After all, compared to a vintage Colnago, De Rosa, Merckx, etc., what value does a 20 year old Falcon have? Despite it being my favorite bike ever.

On both my lugged steel "fixie" conversions, I stuck with 1" threaded and quills. It just "looks right".


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

brewster said:


> FTR-
> I'm wrestling with this same issue now on my current Retro Modern project. I do like my OS bars for shape and stiffness, but my current 3T threadless stem looks like a horse in a pony show on it. It looks out of place due to it's hulkiness against the thinner steel tubing of the frame. I've considered a smaller looking threadless like a Thomson X2 or something in silver....similar to what you have on your bike. Yours looks good. I think part of it might be the black threadless stems that scream new-school. I don't know. I put my old chromed ITM Eclipse quill stem on just to look at it and aesthetically, it looks dang good. Proportioned and streamlined. I may pass on the OS bar need based on the looks of the whole setup.
> 
> brewster


Brewster
Gotta agree hat part of the issue comes down to the stem used.
I had a cheapo black ProRace stem along with OS bars that I was never happy with because the stem was just too bulky and the graphics too in your face.
Swapped out the stem for a 3T Zepp which was better but not perfect (too black and too flexy).
I have just installed the bar stem and seatpost that is in these pics. They are all Pro brand PLT in polished metal and work much better aesthetically. 
I have still been able to retain my Campagnolo Record threaded headset and along with some silver spacers I am now very happy.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

And, despite my previous post, that Colnago looks darn nice.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

On the weight issue, it's probably about a wash once you add up threadless stem + adapter + OS bars compared to quill + stardard bar.

brewster


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

On aesthetics: The hulkiness is mostly attributed to the stems's 1 & 1/8" steerer clamp. Some of the older threadless road stems with 1" steerer clamps would not look out of place on frames with 1" headtubes. 

The 1" 3T Mutants were very nice..... 
Chuck's Bikes still carries them for cheap....


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Richard said:


> If you're not concerned about weight, stick with the quill. Lugged steel frames just look better that way.
> 
> Granted, on my lugged steel Falcon I went 1" threadless, but that was to save weight. Substituting a carbon fork for the steel, an FSA Orbit headset, a decent stem and my old Scott Lite Flite bars for a Cinelli 1A stem and 66-44 bars, I carved darn near a pound and a half off the front end. But I was going for a "retro-mod" for riding purposes, not a restoration. After all, compared to a vintage Colnago, De Rosa, Merckx, etc., what value does a 20 year old Falcon have? Despite it being my favorite bike ever.
> 
> On both my lugged steel "fixie" conversions, I stuck with 1" threaded and quills. It just "looks right".


Yeah, I like the looks of the quill. My concern is that I may not be able to get the bars high enough with a quill stem. I know its a form of blasphemy to have bars that aren't 6" below your seat, but after a career as a professional hockey player, I don't have a lot of flexibility. I don't need the bar hybrid-high, but higher than I think I may be able to get it with a quill. All of it is still up in the air for now, though. I'm getting ready to send the bike off to be painted, and then rebuild it, so it will be spring before I have to make a decision anyways.

And, at my weight, a few more grams or ounces is no concern at all...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

IAmCosmo said:


> Yeah, I like the looks of the quill. My concern is that I may not be able to get the bars high enough with a quill stem.


What you need is a Nitto Technomic stem.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Have you looked at Nitto stems?*



IAmCosmo said:


> Yeah, I like the looks of the quill. My concern is that I may not be able to get the bars high enough with a quill stem. I know its a form of blasphemy to have bars that aren't 6" below your seat, but after a career as a professional hockey player, I don't have a lot of flexibility. I don't need the bar hybrid-high, but higher than I think I may be able to get it with a quill. All of it is still up in the air for now, though. I'm getting ready to send the bike off to be painted, and then rebuild it, so it will be spring before I have to make a decision anyways.
> 
> And, at my weight, a few more grams or ounces is no concern at all...


Can easily bring your bars level to saddle height, Tecnomic is the model. Whoops, did not scroll down far enough.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

roadfix said:


> What you need is a Nitto Technomic stem.


Cool. I'll have to check that one out. Thanks!


----------

